

Hyde - a static website generator powered by Python & Django - limist
http://ringce.com/hyde

======
limist
With programmer-friendly blogs/CMS's such as Hyde or Jekyll, I see less and
less reason for database-backed solutions and their overhead, at least for the
solitary writer/coder on his own site. Previously dynamic parts like comments,
pingbacks, and search can all be outsourced (e.g. Disqus for comments). And on
top of speed and simplicity, it also seems to me that such systems offer a
killer-advantage: the use of real version control systems with one's content.
Does anyone disagree?

